
Visual Studio 2015 Update 1 RC Available - kozukumi
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/10/29/visual-studio-2015-update-1-rc-available.aspx
======
kozukumi
I am very excited to see the return of an IDE-less release, just the compiler,
libraries, etc. Very cool!

 _Visual C++ Build Tools 2015 (Pre-release). If you want to build your C++
projects targeting Windows desktop without having Visual Studio installed on
your computer, Microsoft Visual C++ Build Tools 2015 provides the required
tools: C++ compilers, libraries, build scripts, Windows SDKs. This Community
Technology Preview ships with the same C++ compilers and libraries packaged
with Visual Studio 2015 Update 1 RC (2015.1)._

------
ilek
I wonder what the android experience is like in VS? I had to do android studio
stuff at uni about 7 months ago and it was awful.

~~~
kozukumi
The last time I did any Android work it was painful. That was back with
Eclipse though, I have heard Android Studio improves things and now with
things like Intel HAXM apparently the emulator isn't painfully slow.

The best experience, by a long shot, is Windows Phone. Shame nobody uses it.
iOS isn't too bad with Xcode if you live fully in the Apple world (Obj-C,
Swift) but Xcode is funky with C++ which can be frustrating at times.

Microsoft have _seriously_ upped their C++ game in recent years. Now with VS
Community being free for the majority of people there has never been a better
time to give things another shot if you were put off MS in the past.

